# DNR Livonia Operations Service Center Relocating



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
July 25, 2006

Contact: Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014

DNR Livonia Operations Service Center Relocating

The Department of Natural Resources Livonia Operations Service Center (OSC) is relocating effective Wednesday, July 26, DNR officials have announced. The new OSC will be located at 26000 W. Eight Mile Road in Southfield and will be renamed the Southfield Operations Service Center. The Livonia OSC had been located at 38980 Seven Mile Road.

The DNR had maintained the OSC at Livonia for several years, and moved due to its lease on the Livonia office space expiring and a change in the office buildings ownership.

Staff at the Southfield OSC will continue to serve the southeastern portion of the Lower Peninsula. The main phone line at the OSC will be 248-359-9040, and the main fax line will be 248-355-2669.

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the states natural resources for current and future generations.


----------

